# Encender PC con control remoto



## dalsaur (Ene 26, 2010)

buenas, alguien sabe de un circuito para encender la pc a control remoto teniendo en cuenta que la pc es de fuente atx, la ideas es que un cirucuito alimentado con una bateria este dentro de la pc y cuando resiva la señal del control remoto cierre circuito a tuando como el boton de encendido de la pc. medan alguna idea por favor?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

Y para que querés una bateria auxiliar? si en la pc aunque estè apagada siempre tenes 5V


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 27, 2010)

Un CD4066 en el botón de power? Es lo primero que se me viene a la mente.

Justamente yo estoy haciendo algo parecido ahora mismo, solo que algo más complejo.
Es un Arduino con un receptor de infrarojos, un control remoto de un equipo aiwa viejo, conectado a la pc, entre el teclado y la pc, emulando el teclado con las pulsaciones del remoto, y a su vez, prendiendo y apagando la pc, la luz de la habitacion, y controlando el ventilador de techo. Por ahora voy en muy buen camino, aunque todavia no llegue a la parte de prender/apagar la pc con el remoto, estoy con la emulación del teclado ps/2..


Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 27, 2010)

fernandoae, verdad que si se me habia olvidado 

Tomasito, yo hice un proyecto paresido se tratataba de hacer un circuito para manejar a winamp y otros reproductores con el control remoto por el puerto serial y me funciono al 100% pero no podia encender la pc que es lo que yo quiero

y tambien hice una Domótica, con visual vasic 6.0 y unos ocx, encedia las luces y las programava para que ha cierta hora se encendieran y al gunas secuencias de luces todo esto con el puerto paralelo de impresion y vb 6.0


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

En el bios tenes una funcion de power on/off es decir si se corta la luz y esta vuelve la pc arranca sola.. entonces te queda dar energia al toma y lo tenes resuelto


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 27, 2010)

@elbrujo, si mi pc tiene esa funcion el problema es el ircuito, la idea que tengo es : adjunto imagen pero quiero que el voltage que le entra al transistor sea por medio de un resetor infrarojo o algo paresido


----------



## MVB (Ene 27, 2010)

dalsaur,. tu probblema en si no es esa parte, el problem tuyo es como  crear el circuito de infrarrojo.
La funcion del circuto debe ser poner en alto un pin 500 ms - 1000ms o algun tiempo parecido, para que ya sea un transistor o un optoacoplador enciendan el pc.
En cuanto a lo de la alimentacion el pc diario tiene 5v asi este apagado, ademas el circuito no debe consumir mucha corriente por lo cual no hay problema.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

Para hacerlo con un control remoto es decir "un transmisor" debes tener del otro lado quien entienda esos pulsos es decir "un receptor" Posteriormente desde el receptor tenes que hacer que cuando valide que el pulso o tren de pulsos recibidos hagan la funcion que quieras.. asi ningun vecino con su control remoto hace encender algo que es tuyo.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 27, 2010)

Con unos cuantos retoques se puede dejar a gusto. El modulo receptor se alimenta del pin 5VSB. Es el cable violeta de la fuente.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

Una pregunta... la pc la tenes arriba del techo o algo? porque es mas facil levantarse y encenderla y de ahi usar el receptor del puerto serie (es mas, yo usando los pines libres y algunos registros de desplazamiento tengo las salidas que quiero, con eso manejo un par de dimmers y la iluminacion)...


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 27, 2010)

@fernandoae, lo que sucede es que mi pc es un*:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modding *y quiero agregarle ese detalle de poder encenderlo con un control remoto

en cuanto a Danielu: se ve bueno el circuito el problema es que no se donde pueda conseguir los integrados.. no tendras algo mas facil de conseguir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2010)

dalsaur dijo:


> @fernandoae, lo que sucede es que mi pc es un*:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modding *y quiero agregarle ese detalle de poder encenderlo con un control remoto
> 
> en cuanto a Danielu: se ve bueno el circuito el problema es que no se donde pueda conseguir los integrados.. no tendras algo mas facil de conseguir



ese integrado lo conosco y ay otro de la misma  serie holtek  que travaja directamente con led infrarrojo ,tambien vienen en conjunto .la letra d (decoder) la letra e (encoder)
personalmente yo compro en buenos aires l a un mayorista pero minimo tenes que  llevar un tubito de cada uno ,no se si estaran disponibles esos ci en casas de electronica


----------



## vhg (Ene 27, 2010)

Aqui ofrezco una posible solucion


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 27, 2010)

Eso no va a funcionar, un control remoto de infrarrojos, da un tren de pulsos modulado en una portadora de 36 o 38KHz generalmente. Hay que demodularlo, decodificarlo, y recién ahí utilizarlo.
Lo más simple para una cosa tan sencilla, sería usar un pic 10CXX o 12CXX, o un Attiny12 o algún micro barato y pequeño parecido.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.
No creo esta sea una buena idea, pero es lo que se me ocurrió.
Compra la alarma más barata y simple para autos, un adaptador AC/DC de 12v para alimentar la alarma. Con el control remoto de ella activas un par de relays que desconectan la linea del 220V (110V), por supuesto el adaptador va conectado a la linea eléctrica de manera independiente, para que la alarma siempre esté lista a trabajar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Uno de esos timbres inalambricos tengo entendido que son baratos tambien y podria funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

A mi y a elaficionado se nos ocurren las mismas boludeces al mismo tiempo jaja, pero, depues de analizarlo se ve mejor la del timbre... por que? por el hehco de que algunos funciona con dos pilas, o sea, 3V... los de alarma con 12V... y eso no tenemos permanente en la pc.

"Eso no va a funcionar, un control remoto de infrarrojos, da un tren de pulsos modulado en una portadora de 36 o 38KHz generalmente. Hay que demodularlo, decodificarlo, y recién ahí utilizarlo."
No, anda igual... lo unico es que en la salida del transistor vas a tener una señal igual a la de la entrada.

Y lo del modding ya lo sabia porque yo me dedico bastante al tema... no tanto en la mia pero hago varios trabajitos, cualquier cosa que necesites lo hablamos


----------



## Rickynet (Ene 29, 2010)

me cuelgo del tema, como podria hacer con los del timbre, que cuando no lo pulse denuevo lo apague, ya que los circuitos de encendio del boton power del computador son normalmente abiertos (se cierran y encienden se cierran y apagan)


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

No entiendo: "que cuando no lo pulse denuevo lo apague" quieres que lo apague o no?

Los remotos de timbre como son de un solo estado: "ring ring" cada vez que presionas si queres que tenga dos estados con un simple estado, le puedes agregar un circuito de flip flop


----------



## vhg (Ene 29, 2010)

Para encender el cpu el pwr_btton cortocircuita a tierra momentaneamente los dos pines el diagrama q sugiero es para omitir el uso de un 555 como monoestable en el receptor .El emisor se basa en el hecho q no es necesario un tren de pulsos ya que no se utiliza ningun decodifcador en el receptor .En pocas palabras el emisor "ilumina" el diodo receptor sólo durante el tiempo que se mantenga presionado el pulsador. y en el receptor al recibir el haz el diodo IR comienza a conducir con la consecuente saturacion del transistor que lleva su colector a tierra (como un switch)


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 29, 2010)

lo de vhg, es la idea que tenia* " En pocas palabras el emisor "ilumina" el diodo receptor sólo durante el  tiempo que se mantenga presionado el pulsador. y en el receptor al  recibir el haz el diodo IR comienza a conducir con la consecuente  saturacion del transistor que lleva su colector a tierra (como un  switch) " f*abricarè el circuito quizas me funcione, la distancia sera un incoveniente pues creo que tendre que estar cerca del receptor creo que uno 50 cm para que dectecte la señal por ser un circuito sencillo  ò  funcionarà a una distacia mayor 

saludos

se me olvidava, podre usar un control remoto del tv o el dvd, o tiene que ser el del circuito pues viendo lo bien anbos funciona por  infrarojo


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2010)

*"f*abricarè el circuito quizas me funcione"
no te va a funcionar...  arma algo con los receptores TSOP y hace el receptor con el 555... vas a tener un alcance de mas de 12mts


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 29, 2010)

Concuerdo con fernando, usá un receptor de 36 o 38KHz (casi siempre vienen en TSOP).

Igual si eso funciona (funcionar es algo probable que funcione, pero no creo que bien), vas a poder prender la PC, pero no creo que la puedas apagar, porque para apagarla tenés que pulsar como 3 segundos el botón.

Además yo usaría un 4066 o similar, no un transistor, andá a saber eso qué señal espera, puede ser cualquier cosa tranquilamente, si ahí va un switch, cada mother puede esperar la señal que se le ocurra ahí...


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2010)

"porque para apagarla tenés que pulsar como 3 segundos el botón."
si funciona, porque si armas el Tx con un 555 va a ser continuo, por lo tanto la salida del receptor tambien


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 30, 2010)

ok, donde consigo el circuito del  Tx con un 555, fernandoae podrias facilitarmelo


----------



## vhg (Ene 30, 2010)

el emisor que estoy proponiendo es una señal IR continua (como un bombillo encendido) si usas un control remoto sera una sñal compuesta por un tren de pulsos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 30, 2010)

"el emisor que estoy proponiendo es una señal IR continua"
NO, no tendria nada de alcance y lo accionaria cualquier fuente de luz! ej: el sol, una lampara... no tendria inmunidad a fuentes de iluminacion externas ese es el tèrmino adecuado.
Se hace un oscilador a 38Khz con un lm555 y se usa un "modulo receptor de infrarrojos"... que lo podes sacar de un tv viejo, una vcr... 
O comprarlo, es esto http://www.dled.com.ar/product/index/Receptor-IR-para-940nm/?id_product=171


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 30, 2010)

al fin encotre la solucion miren esto:http://translate.google.com.co/tran...hacks.troublem8ker.com/wordpress/?p=4&prev=_t

adaptando un transsistor npn y un relet a los pines del vibrador del celular y al hacer la llamada  comienza a conducir con la consecuente saturacion del transistor que lleva su colector a tierra (como un switch)

que les parece???


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 31, 2010)

Asi como está en la pagina vas a tirar un celular a la basura... no le podés conectar el rele directamente a los pines del motor, encima sin diodo, se generan picos de alta tension al desenergizar la bobina... arma un oscilador a 38khz con el 555, en google esta todo


----------



## elchacalesta (Ene 31, 2010)

hola que tal para la la opcion de usar in timbre inalambrico es la mas facial, configurando desde el bios para que con el swich de power si encienda y se apague el CPU. yo por ejemplo lo tengo confirurado asi por mis hijos y sobrinitos que tocan todo y al presionar el boton de power del cpu me apagaban la maquina (sin cerrar secion y eso no es bueno como todos sabemos) por eso cambie la configuracion para que al tocarlo se cierre la sesion y se apague el equipo.
por eso pienso que al conectar el swich de power del CPU en receptor del timbre inalambrico, al presionar el boton del trasmisor se ENCENDERA el CPU y al presionarlo de nuevo se APAGARA.- espero haber ayudado


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 31, 2010)

No, la idea del timbre no me convence porque no se sabe si es algo continuo o no, habria que ver. 
Lo del 555 está en google es cuestion de poner voluntad y buscar...

http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009_06_01_archive.html


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 2, 2010)

ok gracias fernandoae


----------



## perkin4 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola yo no se mucho de electronica recien empiezo a estudiar y queria saber si este circuito puede llegar a funcinoar para lo que ustedes quieren aqui se los dejo en mediafire y hecho en paint jajajaja, bueno la cosa es que el fotodiodo al no estar iluminado funciona como una llave avierta y al ser iluminado con el control remoto este se cierra y alimenta la bobina del rele lo que produce en su interior un campo magnetico que establece continuidad en los cables del boton power y prende la pc
http://www.mediafire.com/?wef4mmrn4mz


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yo lo hice con una combinacion simple de ambos circuitos:





le coloque una batería CR3032 de eas comunes de placas madre (3 voltios) en vez de los 9 voltios y una resistencia de 10 ohmios a un simple led infrarrojo de 3 voltios que se interrumpa con un simple pulsador.

En el receptor, le coloqué un relay de 5 voltios y alimenté el circuito con la línea Standby de +5 voltios que tiene la fuente

El rele accionaria momentáneamente el botón de power de la placa madre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2019)

Si la PC está en red solo hay que configurar el Wake-On-Lan en el BIOS y la encienden con el celular


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 10, 2019)

hola, es posible hacer lo mismo pero para apagar la pc?
Actual mente enciendo la pc de manera remota con el esp32 enviando el magicpacket, pero me pregunto si se puede hacer lo mismo o algo similar para apagar de forma remota.
e estado buscando y lo que encuentro son programas de pago.


----------



## analogico (Oct 10, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> hola, es posible hacer lo mismo pero para apagar la pc?
> Actual mente enciendo la pc de manera remota con el esp32 enviando el magicpacket, pero me pregunto si se puede hacer lo mismo o algo similar para apagar de forma remota.
> e estado buscando y lo que encuentro son programas de pago.



y no has tratado de programar algo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> pero me pregunto si se puede hacer lo mismo o algo similar para apagar de forma remota.


Fijate acá: Tu propio Network-Music-Player o como reciclar una PC obsoleta


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2019)

Apagarlo debería de ser más sencillo, es el propio PC el que se puede apagar a si mismo y como está en red etc..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 11, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> y no has tratado de programar algo


Se extrañan los signos de interrogación.
Yo pienso que si el interesado supiera un poquito de electrónica, ni programar algo le haría falta.


----------



## Morley (Jul 30, 2021)

elbrujo dijo:


> En el bios tenes una funcion de power on/off es decir si se corta la luz y esta vuelve la pc arranca sola.. entonces te queda dar energia al toma y lo tenes resuelto



Donde se encuentra esa opción en la bios? Alguien sabe?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 30, 2021)

Aquí lo tienes, es parecido, pero las opciones están en esa parte:






Se llama AUTO POWER ON, y seleccionas EVERY DAY


----------

